
CrazyEgg To The Rescue Again - wglb
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/03/21/crazyegg-to-the-rescue-again/
======
patio11
I'm conflicted here: I'm really happy that folks find my blog valuable, but I
would strongly prefer never seeing two posts from it on the front page at
once. (It just strikes me as... _unseemly_.)

~~~
mattchew
By now you've probably got bots watching your blog and autoposting new entries
to the queue upon publication.

You could spread your new posts out by a day or two if it really bugs you.

------
zitterbewegung
If its an adwords landing page and everyone that is going to the site probably
wants to download it if you click it why not make it one big image and have it
all link to download?

~~~
patio11
Google disapproves.

------
johnyzee
I like Crazy Egg, but when I used it it the scripts absolutely killed my
site's load time. That was around a year and a half ago, I don't know if it
has improved since.

------
gojomo
I wonder if this experience is suggestive of a not-quite-CrazyEgg but still
useful technique: add a default click-handler to the whole page, that (in the
absence of any real outlink) records the location of the click, and sends
visitors to a plausible default 'second page' (or 'third page' if enacted on
the second page, etc.). You get the illusion of responsiveness for any click,
and capture the regions-of-most-confusion in a log somewhere.

~~~
roam
I guess you're not one of those people that selects text as you're reading. :)

~~~
gojomo
Only as a bookmark before adjusting text size, or to copy-to-clipboard. But
that's a good point; intercepting those clicks would be annoying to the
readers. The handler could distinguish point-clicks from click-drags.

~~~
roam
Add doubleclicking to that list, because that's my preferred way of selecting
a line of text. Unfortunately a lot of people also doubleclick on links.

I guess there's a lesson here: don't try to chase a higher conversion rate by
getting in the way of "savvy" visitors. Still, it's a good idea once you cover
all the edge cases.

